# Big Bugs



## eismith (Apr 3, 2001)

This is the best film in the world i watch this so may times.

I like the bit when they are tapped and tousands of bugs are coming.

:blush: if you are friengtened of this you have no chance of killing a bug


----------



## markpud (Apr 3, 2001)

yeah those bugs bearing down in big droves is pretty impressive... But the bigger bugs are also pretty groovy, and the brain bug...well that brain sucker thing just plain sucks


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Jun 2, 2002)

The bugs are well thought of & I wouldn't mind blowing one of them up myself if I could. :rolly2: :naughty: :smokin:


----------



## tokyogirl (Jun 12, 2002)

yeah i'm not the biggest fan of bugs


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Jun 12, 2002)

IF I ever saw once I'd quite simply blow it into as many pieces as possible :smokin: :naughty:


----------



## tokyogirl (Jun 12, 2002)

i like the way you think


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Jun 13, 2002)

Thanks :rolly2: 

Preferably by stuffing a grenade up it's rear & blowing it to pieces that way :evil: :upto: :naughty:


----------



## tokyogirl (Jun 15, 2002)

Death to the bugs!:evil:


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Jun 15, 2002)

Here, here :blah: :evil:


----------



## tokyogirl (Jun 16, 2002)

the only good bug is a dead one!


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Jun 16, 2002)

I agree with you on that one


----------



## tokyogirl (Jun 16, 2002)




----------



## Bayleaf48 (Jun 17, 2002)

Like the picture tokyo :rolly2:


----------



## tokyogirl (Jun 28, 2002)

hehe.  fry the suckers!


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Jun 28, 2002)

Exactly!

*Bayleaf pulls out a rail charger with SEEKING rail charges in & looks around for bugs*


----------



## tokyogirl (Jun 29, 2002)

bye bye little big buggies...


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Jun 29, 2002)

They wouldn't stand a chance! :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## tokyogirl (Jun 29, 2002)

hehehe:evil:


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Jun 29, 2002)

Because once it's locked onto a target, that's it!


----------



## tokyogirl (Jun 29, 2002)

bye bye buggies
bye bye buggies
*does a little bye bye buggies dance*


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Jun 29, 2002)

That's the way to be!


----------



## tokyogirl (Jul 19, 2002)

:rolly2:


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Jul 21, 2002)

:evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## tokyogirl (Jul 23, 2002)

are you going to go see 8-legged freaks?


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Jul 23, 2002)

Might do, why?


----------

